# Grammostola sp. concepcion care



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't want to be that guy who buys stuff and then asks for how to care for it but I didn't actually plan on getting one of this sp., I saw it and couldn't help myself.
TSS says 60-80% humidity as they are from a coastal region but after some searching some people seem to keep them on dry sub and treat like a _G.rosea_ and others keep them with the sub. off dry and actually slightly damp.

Does anyone know the correct way they should be kept please???

Thanks,

Ben.M


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you keep them exactly the same a rose hair as someone mentioned that they used to be one of the rose hair colour forms (?) dont trust me a 100% tho lol I dont want to be responsible for a spiders death


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> I'm pretty sure you keep them exactly the same a rose hair as someone mentioned that they used to be one of the rose hair colour forms (?) dont trust me a 100% tho lol I dont want to be responsible for a spiders death


Thats what I thought but TSS in my opinion is a reputable source and they say 60-80% humidity so I'm a tad confused :whistling2:

It's currently on slightly damp sub. with the top layer dry. It seems happy enough, it's had 2 roaches, laid down a bit of webbing and is often out of its hide but that's probably to be expected as its in a new tank. Gonna stick a bit of greenery in there when i get some to make it look a little bit more appealing too.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Keep the same as other grammies. Can be kept happily at room temp. Hate damp substrate


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

From when I looked at the weather data for these it looks like they could probably survive outside in the UK.

Just basic grammy, give it a water dish, not too humid, temps completely optional but probably better with yearly rises and falls.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Ben.M said:


> Thats what I thought but TSS in my opinion is a reputable source and they say 60-80% humidity so I'm a tad confused :whistling2:.


They seem to use the same page as template as I have seen a few times where the description of species a was the description of species b ... It's like having an illness - always good to get a second opinion :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think people realise often that 60% relative humidity is pretty low...

Humidity today in Aberdeen is at 66%, most of the UK never drops much lower than 70%.

Average for Madrid (incredibly dry in summer) is around 60%, dropping as low as 40% in summer, and hitting 80% in winter.

Currently humidity in Concepción is at 95%, and temperature is 15degrees C. In fact the lowest humidity is dropping there in this week is 64%RH, mostly sticking around 80-90%RH.

Weather Forecast Concepcion, Chile | Concepcion Weather | Wunderground










The average daily high (blue) and low (brown) relative humidity with percentile bands (inner bands from 25th to 75th percentile, outer bands from 10th to 90th percentile). 

From http://weatherspark.com/averages/33533/Concepcion-Bio-Bio-Chile


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> From when I looked at the weather data for these it looks like they could probably survive outside in the UK.
> 
> Just basic grammy, give it a water dish, not too humid, temps completely optional but probably better with yearly rises and falls.


Ive heard members of the BTS say they have seen them live in areas under a foot or so of snow for a few months a year


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

and dont forget, many houses are more humid inside than it is outside due to kettles, open water sources, houseplants and fishtanks (if you have them) etc etc


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> and dont forget, many houses are more humid inside than it is outside due to kettles, open water sources, houseplants and fishtanks (if you have them) etc etc


Conversely, many houses reach humidities faaaaar lower than those found in nature. In cold weather central heating drops RH massively, like down to the 20% mark sometimes, that's too low for a rosea over an extended period with no water.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Conversely, many houses reach humidities faaaaar lower than those found in nature. In cold weather central heating drops RH massively, like down to the 20% mark sometimes, that's too low for a rosea over an extended period with no water.


mine is one of those buildings that gets more humid during the winter due to the heating releasing all the moisture locked up in the stone and lime plaster.

hence why i bought a dehumidifier, its set at 60% and still pulls 2 litres out a day through the winter! lol
great for my fish and carni plants tho, they love all that free distillate! lol


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That's pretty cool.

My house gets damp here, but if I heat it I dry out... I can tell if humidity is right for avics if it's right for me xD


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

That's excellent, thanks so much for your help everyone! : victory:

The humidity in my room is normally around 50%, checked it this afternoon and it was 48% so fairly dry.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Basically, from the look of it, unless it's actually submerged or frozen you probably can't get it wrong and kill it.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hedgewitch said:


> Conversely, many houses reach humidities faaaaar lower than those found in nature. In cold weather central heating drops RH massively, like down to the 20% mark sometimes, that's too low for a rosea over an extended period with no water.


i keep a bucket of water next to the rad during the winter in my spider room


----------

